# Hardhat anyone? Or a longer rope? OUUUCHHH!!!



## HusqyStihl (Jul 6, 2015)

http://www.agrivideos.com/forestry/...n-car-camper-lumberjack-darwin-award-original


----------



## ShermanC (Jul 9, 2015)

I watched the video 2X. If is such a big word even though it only has two letters. So, IF they had a pulley snatch block and IF the rope was long enough they could have used the snatch block as a point of leverage and a felling target so they would not have been the target. The fellow might have been killed.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 9, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> http://www.agrivideos.com/forestry/...n-car-camper-lumberjack-darwin-award-original


Looks like his first rodeo! Ukrainian or Russian sounds like. If that tree wasn't dead and didnt blow apart he would not of gotten up.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 9, 2015)

Maybe it might have knocked some sense into him, ive taken roughly the same size or maybe a bit bigger to the noggin when a tree limb came down on top of me but not while dropping the tree. Bastard knocked me unconcious for a couple minutes. I was lucky cause it wasnt as dead as the the tree picture in the video, but the branch didnt break either, i was young at that time, PPE wasnt in my vocabulary yet. Maybe thats whats wrong with me


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 10, 2015)

HusqyStihl said:


> Maybe it might have knocked some sense into him, ive taken roughly the same size or maybe a bit bigger to the noggin when a tree limb came down on top of me but not while dropping the tree. Bastard knocked me unconcious for a couple minutes. I was lucky cause it wasnt as dead as the the tree picture in the video, but the branch didnt break either, i was young at that time, PPE wasnt in my vocabulary yet. Maybe thats whats wrong with me


Well we all thought you were a little AC/DC with that husqystihl thing going on


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 10, 2015)

Picked the screenname prior to deciding which i liked better. Ive had more luck with husq coming to the rescue when my stihls failed though, starting to leanmore towards husq but there are good and bad with both i feel. So i own a bunch of both. And both are all that my customers always bring me for repair. Can't decide lol also own every other type except J-red, honestly have never seen one in any saw shop in my area or even anyonei know locally that runs saws. Always thought that was kinda weird.


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh and AC/DC kicks ass live!!!


Edit from prior post: Husq are soo much easier to find parts for IMO, my Stihl dealer is quite a ways away and Husq i can just point and click to get parts delivered. Never been to a Stihl dealership. And hope i never have to $$&. i charge 1/2 of any repair shop mosty cause i enjoy the work....Lol any saw that runs, i like!


----------



## HusqyStihl (Jul 10, 2015)

ropensaddle said:


> Well we all thought you were a little AC/DC with that husqystihl thing going on



Hey wait a sec, you were talkin bout the band right big boy?!?!


----------

